# Cosford Aerospace Museum



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Had a stroll round this afternoon seeing its on my doorstep,just a few pics














































Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Great pictures Mal, I love Cosford.









I must go again soon.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

More Pics





































Cheers Mal


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

A few more( Honest)




























Cheers Mal


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Stan said:


> Great pictures Mal, I love Cosford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan

They are a building a new part to the museum,a very futeristic looking building dedicated to the Cold War,should be an even better place to visit when its finished

Cheers Mal


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

I must go again too.

It's been 23 years since my last visit









Used to almost live in the place when it first opened (My father was stationed there)


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Pics look ace! Off to Cosford tomorrow for the Cosford Air Show - will make sure I take in the museum at some point!

Cheers, Olly


----------

